# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  "Speeding up Mother Nature to benefit marine life"

## Artur Fonseca

> a series of lab-scale experiments to find out if a seawater/mineral carbonate gas scrubber would remove enough CO2 to be effective, and whether the resulting substance – dissolved calcium bicarbonate – could then be stored in the ocean where it might also benefit marine life.


Speeding up Mother Nature to benefit marine life | News | Practical Fishkeeping

Uma experiência científica para averiguar a capacidade de processamento industrial de água do mar para retirar CO2 e devolver a água aos oceanos com bicarbonato de cálcio dissolvido...  :Cool:  Ou seja, um possível método industrial para combater o aumento crónico da acidez dos oceanos, que em 25 ou 50 anos poderá destruir grande parte dos recifes de coral...  :yb665: 

E isto faz-me pensar... se antes de cada descarga do autoclismo deitássemos uma colher de sopa de hidróxido de cálcio, possivelmente estariamos a fazer um enorme bem à humanidade   :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> E isto faz-me pensar... se antes de cada descarga do autoclismo deitássemos uma colher de sopa de hidróxido de cálcio, possivelmente estariamos a fazer um enorme bem à humanidade



Olá Artur

Quem sabe, talvez :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

bem se fosse assim só faltava resolver o problema do aquecimento  :Pracima: 

abraços

----------

